# WE HAVE MOBILE PHONE, LAPTOP, CAMCORDER, PSP,TOMTOM ETC AT AFFORDABLE PRICE...



## worldinphone (Apr 5, 2006)

WE ALSO HAVE SPAM TOO!


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

:spam1: :lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock: :spam1:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Ha, what a loser company using free mails :lol:

And marketing their crap on a skyscraper forum,where the vast majority live in countries outside the PAL-zone :lol:

Please take your spam else mates, no one is stupid enough to jump on that sinking ship here! hno:


----------



## Blue Viking (Dec 15, 2005)

worldinphone said:


> WE ALSO HAVE SPAM TOO!


I'll have 10 of each!

My address is:

Queen Margaret II
Amalienborg Castle
Copenhagen
Uganda


----------



## Ning (Jul 18, 2004)

All your bases are belong to us.


----------

